# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Cigüeña negra en Monfragüe

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy he estado en Monfragüe, en la zona de el salto del gitano, y he tenido la oportunidad de hacer algunas fotos a una cigüeña negra, pero siempre a una gran distancia, por lo que las fotos dejan bastante que desear. De todas formas abro este hilo, con la esperanza de poder subir otras fotos mejores en sucesivas ocasiones. Aquí tenéis las de hoy:











En esta no hay recorte, para que podáis comprobar el tamaño respecto de dos buitres leonados:







Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Nos apañamos Los Terrines, sabemos de la dificultad que presentan algunas aves para salir en la foto.
Yo aún no he visto ninguna en vivo...
Gracias por las fotos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

No conocía yo esta especie de cigüeña. Yo las blancas eran las únicas que había visto.
Gracias por estas dificultosas fotografías-

----------


## frfmfrfm

No se pero creo que esta especie va en aumento, yo no había visto ninguna en mi zona en toda mi vida y este año he visto una pareja dos veces, cosa rara.
Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Es curioso, frfmfrfm, pero también por la Serena se están viendo algunas parejas de cigüeñas negras, una de ellas cerca de Zújar, pero yo aún no he podido doincidir con ella.

Ayer me acerqué a Monfragüe, al lugar conocido como Portilla del Tiétar, y pude tomar algunas fotos de una cigüeña negra, que se acercó más que la que fotografié cuando abrí este hilo. Os voy a subir algunas fotos que tomé, que, aunque no son buenas, son mejores que las que vistéis el otro día. Aquí están:



















Esto es todo, un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Éstas muy chulas artista... va mejorando.
Las próximas serán extraordinarias y las veremos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Pues aquí tenéis las fotos que tomé el pasado domingo en Monfragüe (Portilla del Tiétar) a unas cigüeñas negras:

Empiezo con el baile que me obsequió esta parejita:













Y ahora, en solitario:









Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Y aquí, la segunda y última tanda de hoy:



















Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Son muy bonitas las cigüeñas.
Gracias Los Terrines.

----------


## REEGE

Gracias por colocarnos éstas fotos de un ave que jamás he visto en persona, pero menos mal que tu nos pones hasta el más mínimo detalle.
Impresionante seguimiento de fauna el que nos tienes acostumbrados.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya fotazas artista  :Smile: 

¿Cuánto tiempo te tiraste esperando a que te entrara la cigüeña?  :Confused:

----------


## Los terrines

> Vaya fotazas artista 
> 
> ¿Cuánto tiempo te tiraste esperando a que te entrara la cigüeña?


No creas que demasiado tiempo, Federico; estuve desde las 10 hasta las 11:30 en la Portilla, quizás algo más, y pude fotografiar, además de un montón de buitres leonados, alimoches, los polluelos de búho real, el águila imperial ibérica, las cigüeñas negras, varios milanos reales, entre otras aves más comunes. Un día tenemos que quedar para irnos juntos, y verás qué maravilla, sobre todo si el tiempo acompaña.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Un día tenemos que quedar para irnos juntos, y verás qué maravilla, sobre todo si el tiempo acompaña.


Pues sí. Además, tengo pensado pegarme unas buenas rutas este verano por Cáceres, aunque me trague toda la calor, enfocada principalmente a dos cosas:

- Vestigios romanos/medievales: Cáparra, Templo de Augustobriga, puentes de Albalat, Segura, Alconétar y por supuesto, el portentoso de Alcántara.

- Y en cuanto a embalses, Alcántara, Valdecañas, y cómo no... Monfragüe.

Ya cuando termine las clases, hablaremos a ver cuando quedamos para ir a Monfragüe y pegarnos una buena ruta por el Salto del Gitano, La Portilla, La Tajadilla, el castillo, etc.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de cigüeñas negras que hice en Monfragüe el domingo 3 de junio; las primeras están tomadas en el nido, a gran distancia:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas cigüeñas negras del pasado domingo en Monfragüe (salto del gitano). Estaban en el roquedo de la orilla de enfrente, por lo que las distancia era muy grande:













Esto es todo, un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El sábado pude fotografiar una cigüeña negra en Monfragüe (en el salto del gitano); aquí tenéis algunas fotos en vuelo, y después dos con la cigüeña posada en un peñasco muy cerca de un buitre:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo una foto que tomé esta mañana en el Salto del gitano, de una cigüeña negra que estaba muy lejos:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado domingo, las primeras de un aterrizaje:











Aquí podéis verla en el nido, con un polluelo, aunque no se ve nada bien (estaban muy lejos), a la izquierda, y en la otra parte, un buitre leonado:







Por último, un par de ellas en vuelo:





Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo tres fotos de una cugüeña negra el pasado domingo en el salto del gitano (como siempre, desde muy lejos):







Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos de cigüeñas negras del pasado 15 de marzo en el salto del gitano:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (24-mar-2014),santy (24-mar-2014),sergi1907 (23-mar-2014)

----------


## santy

Que preciosidad de aves, las blancas son bonitas pero estas lo son mucho más.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os voy a subir varias fotos de los últimos días de un nido que fotografié desde el mirador del salto del gitano:





Y en las que subo ahora, pasados un par de días, ya se pueden apreciar los polluelos:













Y la última, en vuelo:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (17-may-2015),frfmfrfm (18-may-2015),HUESITO (17-may-2015),Jonasino (17-may-2015),perdiguera (18-may-2015),suer (17-may-2015),willi (17-may-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Qué pasada Los terrines de fotos

----------


## Jonasino

Gozada de fotos. ¿desde que distancia?

----------


## Los terrines

Desde mucha distancia, Jonasino; si conoces el Salto del Gitano, el nido estaba situado enfrente del  mirador, en el más cercano de los islotes que hay en la orilla de peña falcón. En la foto que te muestro ahora, justo a la derecha (aunque solo se ve un islote, el otro está detrás).

Las fotos las tomé a pulso desde el mirador, con un objetivo de 300 mm, duplicador 2X, y, además, mi cámara multiplica por 1,6; para rematar, las fotos están recortadas



Un saludo cordial.

----------

frfmfrfm (18-may-2015),HUESITO (18-may-2015),Jonasino (18-may-2015),perdiguera (18-may-2015)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

El 3 de agosto de 2014 pude fotogrtafiar desde el  mismo punto una cigüeña negra que se encontraba en el peñasco gordo que se ve en primer plano de la foto del post anterior antes de los dos islotes, y no se por qué motivo no las subí al foro; como creo que estas fotos tienen mucho más detalle, aquí las tenéis:



















Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

HUESITO (18-may-2015),Jonasino (18-may-2015),perdiguera (18-may-2015)

----------

